# Air Filter



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I wanna get a new air filter, but I don't really wanna buy a stock one, but like a washable K&N one or something like that. Can anybody offer me some advise on air filers, maybe the washable ones are not that, and don't add performance at all. I don't know, so can you help. Maybe even tell me a good air filter for my 98 Sentra.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, K&N's are good being that they last a really long time, but you do gotta buy the $10 cleaning kit and use it on a regular basis. Or you could buy a cone filter with an adapter, and use the K&N cleaning kit on that, or you could buy a CAI which would provide the best performance, and use the cleaning kit on that filter as well.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

id suggest getting the adaptor and filter combo from EBay
pretty much no intake is going to give you substantial HP gains


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I got a 3" K&N air fliter with adapter from ebay. It was like 40 bucks shipped, nice bit a power, plus nice sound as well.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

did any of you have problems with those filters, i heard that the oil that you put on the filters gets sucked into the engine and actually makes it worse.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

not if its done properly


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

SO what your saying is that if i follow the instruction then the filter will actually help me and not ruin my car with the oil


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Right, unless you get crazy with the oil you'll be fine. Just follow the instructions. I believe it says to oil down at the bottom of each pleat, with just one pass per pleat, then re-oil any spots that you may have missed.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Well, K&N's are good being that they last a really long time, but you do gotta buy the $10 cleaning kit and use it on a regular basis. Or you could buy a cone filter with an adapter, and use the K&N cleaning kit on that, or you could buy a CAI which would provide the best performance, and use the cleaning kit on that filter as well.


 now what's a CAI, could find much about it when searched


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I just got lazy and abreviated it. It stands for Cold Air Intake. Basically a stainless steel tube that runs down around your battery and places the air filter in a spot where it can get more/cooler air.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

ok, but i could run the risk of getting the filter wet, since it's so low to the ground.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes it is a possibility, but extremely not likely. Just don't drive through any lakes/rivers. Someone makes a blocker thing (can't think of the technical term) to keep water out, but I'm not sure who. Check out www.hotshot.com for intakes, or just look around on eBay. Their's a lot to choose from.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

nah i have no money to afford a CAI  but i will just get a K&N’s high flow replacement air filters. http://www.knfilterchargers.com/search/product.aspx?Prod=33-2031-2
DO you thinks it's worth the 50 bucks plus the 10 bucks for the cleaning stuff?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

That's why I suggested eBay, sometimes you can find some good deals.

As for the K&N, as long as you keep the car for a while, it'll pay itself off, and if you are gonna get it you need the cleaners.

Whether it's worth $50 is up to you, If I was to spend $50 I'd probably get a cone filter with an adapter, and some cleaning spray/oil.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

but the cone filter with adapter is bad because when ur engine get's hot it will start sucking in the hot air and the engine will just heat up faster


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

I ran the K&N for a year on my 95, then switched to the stainless steel Blitz. The Blitz kept my throttle body cleaner than the K&n EVER could. ALso, all you do to clean it is take it off and blow it out with an air gun. I now run the same setup on my 99. I will never buy another filter again! My .02


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

i think the intake bypass you were talking about is from Injen, it's a little valve that goes between your TB and CAI. if water gets in it, the thing just closes and sucks air in; it'll jack your performance if the shit closes, but if you're in that position i don't think that performance will be your chief concern


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

actually a study was done
i can find the link if you really must see it

but basically it found that the air passing thru a warm-air filter was just about the same temp as the air passing thru a cold-air intake (as wierd as that sounds)

ive run a warm-air intake for about 3 years now total on both my se-rs
and ive never felt that i needed a CAI


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> actually a study was done
> i can find the link if you really must see it
> 
> but basically it found that the air passing thru a warm-air filter was just about the same temp as the air passing thru a cold-air intake (as wierd as that sounds)
> ...


hey if you can find that link it would REALLY HELP ME!! it would setle some of my bets


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ltcassio said:


> i think the intake bypass you were talking about is from Injen, it's a little valve that goes between your TB and CAI. if water gets in it, the thing just closes and sucks air in; it'll jack your performance if the shit closes, but if you're in that position i don't think that performance will be your chief concern



its a bypass valve made by AEM


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

^^^ AEM! that's right... i knew it was one'o them company thingys...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> hey if you can find that link it would REALLY HELP ME!! it would setle some of my bets


here ya go bro
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55132


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> here ya go bro
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55132


thanks a lot man
probably will buy a cone filter now


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

all this over a filter?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

man, some of u guys are setting the production we've had on our cars back.....its been proven again and again that a CAI will give u substantial HP gains over just a WAI or a bolt on filter!!!



> "There are also the Weapon R and several cheaper brands that I have never bothered to use or test but are essentially copies of the above filters.
> 
> You can expect 1-2 hp with these units"


 -sentra.net



> "Perhaps the most potent air intake is the CAI by Hotshot. I have tested this combo and found up to a 5 hp gain at 4500 rpm with 3 more peak hp. I was involved in testing the Hotshot prototype and its unique 3"-2.5" stepped diameter was the result of that testing. This gave the most power over the broadest power range. This part is one of my bang for the buck recommendations. Place racing also has a good quality CAI."


 -sentra.net



> "The CAI stays cool to the touch even when everything else is burning hot. For every 10 degrees reduction in intake air temp, you can expect a 1% increase of power, in testing we have found that the CAI keeps the intake air about 40 degrees cooler than an inside the engine compartment filter''


 -sentra.net

come on guys..now some of u might be saying oh well a couple of HP isnt that much of a difference, but with a motor like the GA16....u better take ANY hp u can get because with any small motor...EVERY horsepower counts


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> here ya go bro
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55132


wait that sucks, because it doesn't compare stock to WAI and that's what i need


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

If you dont wanna spend money go buy a k&n. done dont debate over shit your not gonna get.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

krylonkoopa said:


> If you dont wanna spend money go buy a k&n. done dont debate over shit your not gonna get.


but is it good


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> but is it good



yea it is!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ya its a air filter. its not gonna give you the massive boost in power you want. its only a air filter to put in your box./ woopdee doo. a WAI is good a CAI is good. Its only a filter to keep crap out your engine. any high flow filter will give you gains. you can make your own cAI if you want it isnt hard do a search but I think nostradomas did his own.iirc

just depends how much you have to spend.


----------



## AnimeGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

uh... i dunno about that study on cai vs wai... he didn't lay out his experiment very well... has anyone here tried to duplicate that? i think most of us here will agree that the farther air travels the cooler it gets... i mean that's part of the idea behind a turbocharger... turbine spools... air moves as it does it compresses and gets cooler...


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

aaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! you guys try to give some one a headache ovr a air filter. It all depends on how much money you want to spend if you dont wanna spend more than 30$ get a high flow preformance stock replacement filter. if you have a little more get a pop charger/ WAI if you have over a 100$ get a cai.
a filter is a filter it really doesnt matter . its not a turbo it wont give you too much more power. your not gonna beat any cars we all know sentras are slow unless you have money. just buy a damn filter and let this die!

and a turbo doesnt work like anime girl said .
mike kojima explains it. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august04/nerds/
you guys say you wanna be about cars stop watching fast and furious. Thank your parents for the free car and do research.
how a turbo works
VVVV
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august04/nerds/


----------



## AnimeGirl (Aug 2, 2004)

i didn't say it was the WHOLE idea smartass... but part of the idea behind a turbo is cool air... duh... PV=nrT... if you disprove that then you're right...


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

When you wash the cone filter, your suppost to use the K&N cleaning kit. But do you also use the oil that comes with it, or just spray that cleaning thing, and run it under cold water and then put it on. So if anyone can give me instruction on how to clean cone filters, that would help out.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

That's a really good question, i'd like to know also.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

you clean it with the kit, wash it out and let it dry (its helps if you have a air compresser or air gun and spray it out with it) you put the oil on it after its dry to help the filtration process.

ooohhhh edit your stuff to make you look smarter.....lol.....

EDIT: dont put the filter on wet let it dry first.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

how much oil, cause too much could break ur air senser, should it say in the instructions


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

yes you have to read those b4 you do anything.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

just a light coat of oil will do


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

roman started this thread right? have you decided anything yet?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

RivStar said:


> roman started this thread right? have you decided anything yet?



its been 3 days since the thread got started.....it shouldnt take this long to figure something as easy as this out. CAI is where its at


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

yea i figured it, i'm gonna get a Nismo cone filter with adapter, and then get that cleaning kit. And for CAI, i just don't have the money for it, sadly.
here waht i'm i want:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33659&item=7919861035&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> yea i figured it, i'm gonna get a Nismo cone filter with adapter, and then get that cleaning kit. And for CAI, i just don't have the money for it, sadly.
> here waht i'm i want:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33659&item=7919861035&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



just to let you know, thats not a real nismo filter


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> just to let you know, thats not a real nismo filter


what, why not


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> what, why not



real nismo shit would never be on ebay being sold for way cheap... just get a JWT POP charger, thats the best proven cone filter


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

i agree with Aj real nismo stuff doesn't normally go for cheap unless it's promotional stuff... like stickers... something that advertises y'know...


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

JWT POP charger costs too much, i need it around 40-50 bucks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> JWT POP charger costs too much, i need it around 40-50 bucks



last i checked, the pop charger was only like 90$ for a good 3-5hp, getting a generic one is only 1-2hp, save the money if thats the case


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

My friend has a '99 F-150 Lightning. He had to replace his mass air meter because the oil from the K&N filter can damage the hotwire.

However...I have heard that if you clean the filter before you install it and only lightly oil it it greatly reduces the risk of damage. The reason the K&Ns work so good is because of the oil. Put a rag over your mouth...can you breather when its dry or wet? Thats what the oil does...it holds the strands of the filter open.


----------

